# Atto disk bench scores



## allen337 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a comparison of disks to see how everyone else looks.

Download ~~  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1137/ATTO_Disk_Benchmark_v2.34.html 


4-500gb hitachi 16m
Intel matrix storage manager


----------



## renozi (Mar 19, 2009)

dam that's fast

2x60gb ocz solid series raid0
intel ich9r controller
I'm planning to get another one btw so watch out!


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 19, 2009)

Eight 74GB Raptors in RAID0 on my Perc 5/i with 512MB Cache

The array is running 256KB stripe size.


----------



## allen337 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## mrhuggles (Mar 19, 2009)

*1x 250gb 7200.10 3.AAC*

just a single drive


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 23, 2009)

2x 80gb Western Digital Caviar SE


----------



## allen337 (Mar 23, 2009)

download intel matrix storage manager here http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2101&lang=eng   reboot go to start, programs, and intel matrix storage manager console and open it and select View then advanced mode, then right click your array and select enable hard drive data cache and retest those drives.  ALLEN


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 23, 2009)

those are some nice scores


----------



## allen337 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090323/Capture004.jpg




64k stripe will make em fly Fits.

Hd tune and HD tach say so ~~


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2009)

actually 512k stripe would make them do insanely well. i've seen well over 500mb's with these same drives with 512k stripe on a adaptec 5405.

ICH10R will only let me set it to 128k


----------



## renozi (Mar 23, 2009)

fit is there something wrong with your writes? or is it cuz you have the os and progs on there?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2009)

its the main drive.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its the main drive.



My two OCZ's do 180MB/s write even though they're my Windows drive. They're on my on board Intel RAID thing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2009)

idk whats up with mine. i sold them so i cant run anymore benches on them.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> idk whats up with mine. i sold them so i cant run anymore benches on them.



I noticed them being for sale yes. It will remain a mystery unless the new owner cares to share his experiences with them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2009)

oh im sure he will. he's just dying to have such laughable speed.

dark2099 bought em.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yup, and now I'm having crazy ideas of keeping those along with the 2 Patriot Warp 32GB drives I have coming on tuesday for one huge SSD raid party.  Also since I am a crazy fool and such.


----------



## allen337 (Mar 23, 2009)

Cant wait to see those in raid


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 23, 2009)

These are all from my SkullTrail





Samsung F1 1TB Single Drive





Velociraptor 300GB Single Drive





G Skill Titan 128GB SSD no tweaks single "drive"





4 x 750 GB Samsung F1 HDDs on Areca 1210 RAID5 array


----------



## renozi (Mar 23, 2009)

dark2099, you's a crazy mf! ahahha


----------

